# Java Routenplaner API



## sence (11. Feb 2011)

Hey Forum,

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit einer Routenplaner API ?

Muss Fahrtkosten berechnen, würde dafür gerne dem Benutzer 2 Eingabe Felder zur Verfügung stellen.
Abfahrtsort und geplantes Ziel.

Nach Klick auf "Weg berechnen" brauch ich dann die Kilometer um diese mit dem KM Satz weiter zu berechnen.

Geht mir erstmal nur um eine Api die am besten kostenfrei genutzt werden darf.

Danke


----------



## _Andi91 (12. Feb 2011)

Ich denke da wirst du nicht viel Chancen haben...
Ich glaube nicht, dass du sowas irgendwo umsonst bekommst. Wenn dann nur für Geld, viel Geld!
Was aber geht, ist einfache Karten anzeigen und die Entfernung zweier Geopunkte zu berechnen. Aber ist dann eben nur Luftlinie. Wenn dir das langt, schau dir mal JXMapViewer bzw. JXMapKit von SwingLabs an (OpenSource Swing Komponente) und OpenStreetMaps (kostenloser Provider für Karten)


----------



## Bierhumpen (12. Feb 2011)

Google Maps?


----------



## sence (12. Feb 2011)

dann wäre wohl die einzigste Möglichkeit nen URL Request an einen Routenplaner abzusetzten mit den vom Benutzer eingegebenen Straßen und das Ergebnis (der Webseiten Quelltext) zu parsen.

Google stellt die Ergebnisse in 3 divs mit unterschiedlichen ID´s dar, könnte mir das Ergebnis dann parsen, aber ob das Erlaubt ist, ist die erste Frage und die anderen, es ist sehr wartungsbedürftig.
(falls mal Änderungen kommen)

okey trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## _Andi91 (12. Feb 2011)

Hab mich wohl geirrt, Google bietet tatsächliche eine (mittlerweile kostenlose) API an für Routenplaner.
Schau dich mal auf der Seite um:

Google Maps API-Webdienste - GoogleÂ Maps API Web Services - Google Code

Man kann allerdings maximal 2500 Routenanfragen pro Tag senden.


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Feb 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnere und sie es auch nicht geändert habe, ist es bei google auch nur erlaubt die Geodaten auf einer google map anzuzeigen(Verwendung ohne ist nicht erlaubt) genauso ist ist das Einbetten auch nur im Browser erlaubt!

Ich hatte mich damals daher für CloudMade - The Leading Platform for Creating and Monetizing Unique Applications With Location entschieden, die bieten auch eine sehr gute API an!
Die Kartendaten basieren auf OpenStreetmap, was den Einsatz von dem oben angesprochenem JXMapKit deutlich vereinfacht!


----------



## sence (12. Feb 2011)

danke, dann schau ich mal ob die die Kilometer berechnet bekomme 

:applaus:


----------

